# ???HELP??? Vermeer 630 a drive belt part #



## garari (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi all id like to start and saying thank you for helping me out here. Years ago at an auto parts store i had purchased the 2 double v-belts that drive the cutter and for the life of me i can not find what i did with the part # of them. The belts are so shot that theres no more numbers on them and id hate to even bring them down to get sized cause there severely stretched and torn up. Do any of you guys/gals know any info that could help me out here? Thanks


----------



## new_grinder_PA (Dec 7, 2012)

*Vermeer 630A belt and pulley info*

Thought I'd throw up some info on belts and pulleys for a 630A which might save somebody some wasted time.

According to dealer info, the older 630A used four individual belts, listed as Vermeer 33147001 and described as "85 IN COG BELT, SET OF 4". I'm sure NAPA or an online supplier could source these. Probably B85.

My 630A requires two belts, each a banded-double, although previous owner tried four B84 single belts. It did NOT work. I don't yet have the Vermeer part number (they are on order) but will post it here. Dealer charged me $80 for the two.

I had this brilliant idea I was going to convert to aftermarket pulleys and belts to save money. Well I got a couple surprises! The bottom pulley _looked_ like a standard 4B68 taper-lock pulley, about half dealer price. It's marked A64B68SD. Then I noticed it has the tapered bore _reversed_ from normal. Easy to overlook that!

I then thought I could use a standard 5B34 for the engine pulley (marked A32B36SD), eliminating the double belt arrangement in favor of a banded four-wide belt. The pulleys and four wide belt would be about half dealer price. But a Leeson 5B34 pulley which looks cheap on the internet is actually back ordered for 4 months!! Argh!!

Oh and as long as I am listing part numbers, the hydraulic pump pulley is an AK71H, standard taper lock bushing pulley, about $12 on the net.

So much for cutting costs... I ordered everything from Vermeer, hoping it fits with no problems. Sometimes ya gotta know when you are beaten.


----------



## Bigstumps (Dec 8, 2012)

I always ran a 4BX85 on my 630 - that is a single 4 band b section 85 The X signifies that it is a notched, or cogged belt.


----------



## new_grinder_PA (Dec 11, 2012)

Bigstumps said:


> I always ran a 4BX85 on my 630 - that is a single 4 band b section 85 The X signifies that it is a notched, or cogged belt.



Is yours the older 630A that apparently took 4 single belts from the factory? My pulleys (badly worn!) appear they would NOT take four singles or a single banded belt. The height of the "dividers" between sheaves are not equal. I'm waiting on the new pulleys; maybe I will find that I could actually run a single banded belt... I would think a cogged belt would work better in this application. What kind of hours life do you get out of a belt?

I asked a couple "belt people" why Vermeer might use two banded belts instead of one and nobody has any ideas...

Does your machine have a curved guard covering the cutter head pulley? I see that later units do, and I'm going to get someone to roll me a piece of plate to protect my investment in belts.

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Bigstumps (Dec 12, 2012)

Mine had a curved guard as far as I can remember. I ran a single four band belt.

If your pulleys won't accept a banded belt they are worn out. As the pulleys get worn it lets the belt ride deeper in the grooves - this will split the belts into singles. 

The 630 was really bad about wearing out pulleys. That bottom pulley is so close to the size of the cutterwheel and right down the dirt.

Find a good industrial supply store like Motion Industries or Applied Industrial and they can hook you up on the belt and pulleys.


----------

